# 350Z parts



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

Has anyone got any headers on their Z???If so could u tell me what kind and how it produced...I've done research and there seems to be nothing in the after market that will boost up you HP and torque...


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

so far this is what i've come down to..I am waiting for my intake (JWT POP-charger)..Borla True Dual exhaust...Unorditdox pulleys... and I am thinking about getting the techno square ecu (but i want to wait till i get the greddy turbo)..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nismo has headers for $1200,they say 9-13hp


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

speedo,
from the dyno test from what i've seen...it adds 3HP to the wheels but you loose about 2lbs of torque with the nismo headers


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

going to get cross drilled rotars


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

well i've finally taken out the engine block doing some tuning n so forth...will update for yall later


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

What kind of stuff are you doing?


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

cam gears, gasket, pulley, headers, drive shaft, change pistons, and ecu


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

what do u plan on doing with the ECU???? im thinking its the next mod i wanna do.. also u changing ur compression???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

cawest said:


> *change pistons, *


I dont know of any one makeing after market pistons for the Z just yet. We have some blown pistons here at the shop. They arent pretty


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

how did the pistons blow????? rpm??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

The ATI procharged Z's were running LEAN and had not been tuned.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

I ordered JE pistons, they are for testing, if they dun work out, I will replace the pistons with the stock. I am also change out the suspension...i got the tien flex coilovers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

I have heard good things about the Tien Coilovers.

Yeah, JE was the name of the company that I heard might be selling the pistons. Let me know how they work out!


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

i've also gotten to the thinking what should i get...
greddy turbo?procharger?supercharger?
$8000 for greddy twin turbo...$5000 for procharger...$6900 for supercharger...From what i heard the prochager produces more HP...and because the 350z uses a aluminum block, u can't really push that much HP...at 7PSI on the procharger, produces 55% HP..which isn't considered bad...Well..gotta do some more checking before I choose


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Just PLEASE make sure before you do any type of dyno run or anything get your car properly tuned. 

You dont want your car blowing from being too lean.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

my advice about getting the ecu, before you get it, find out what u are planning to do to ur car..if u add turbo, supercharger, procharger you will need to send out the ecu to get programed..Right now I have the ecu and got it programed, but I will need to get it reprogramed as soon as I figure what I am going to do...It takes 3 days, recieve, program, send...usually takes about 12 days since the day u send it out to when u recieve it


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

Jason, hahaha don't worry man, I am a mechanic, I am not gonna push my car to blow up before getting tunned...All I really want is about 430 HP to the crank...Thinking about making it into a drifter


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

cawest - good thinking  ive just seen 4 z's with blown pistons already. 430HP to the rank would give you around 356 to the wheels acounting for 17% dt loss...

have I told you about our 8lb Tilton Flywheel / clutchs?


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

I bought the JWT flywheel...but i thinking about getting something lighter...I've changed over my rotors...putting big breaks in the front and crossdrilled rotors in the rear...

The car is more and more interesting when u take it all apart...I am looking at about a month before I get done with everything I have so far...12 days due to the ECU..


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

I only wish the engine was an inline 6 cylinder...then I could try and stretch out to max HP...run 30psi boost and wouldn't be scared


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Got any pics of all your work?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Ive heard good things about the JWT. It uses the stock clutch which is nice.

The TILTON uses a 7.25" clutch. The whole flywheel / clutch assembly weights just under 16lb's thats almos as much as the JWT flywheel alone.

As of now the clutches we have available for the TILTON flywheel are Toggle Clutches. You cant pull them.. they are either ON or OFF.

We have them working on a more streetable clutch.

http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=201


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

i have pictures of the car, but none with the work done...as soon as i finish the beginning steps i will have pictures available..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

cawest said:


> *I only wish the engine was an inline 6 cylinder...then I could try and stretch out to max HP...run 30psi boost and wouldn't be scared *


have you seen the picture of the Z with the Skyline motor in it? EEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

picture of the tilton 8lb flywheel / clutch installed...


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

at the shop we got a couple projects going on...rx-7, sc300, 180sx, and civic hatch


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

yea, i've seen the 350z wth gt-r34...it was nice...the picture looks nice with the flywheel...i might want to refund my jwt flywheel
=)


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

i've been thinking about buying a gt-r32...i know some ppl who import skylines pretty cheap


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Well let me know if you want to do something with this flywheel. We have them exclusively. They were built for our Z Race Car.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

will do if i choose to switch...


----------

